# Diluting Letro Tabs



## Sub7percent (Aug 1, 2017)

If I had 2.5mg tabs and wanted to put them in a solution so I could dose them at 0.25mg, what would I want to use as a solution?  I would have to also consider that there is an unknown filler in the tabs obv, not sure whether it makes sense to try and dissolve or just suspend in water.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sodzl (Aug 8, 2017)

I think if you dissolve a single 2.5mg tab in 10 ml of solution you'll get .25mg per ml


----------



## Sub7percent (Aug 10, 2017)

sodzl said:


> I think if you dissolve a single 2.5mg tab in 10 ml of solution you'll get .25mg per ml





Right but what solution?  Considering we would be dissolving letro and tablet filler.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkn525 (Aug 11, 2017)

Will have some 2.5mg letro soon&always used aromasin.i know letro is some strong stuff&wondering how to dose them myself,ive never had estro issues with any compounds before.i use asin at 6.25mg 2×wk.im thinking I'll split letro tabs into thirds&dose 1-2×wk?have u considered spliting tabs into fourths&dosing as needed?


----------



## sodzl (Aug 12, 2017)

Sub7percent said:


> Right but what solution?  Considering we would be dissolving letro and tablet filler.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Everclear? Peg 300,  our water?


----------

